# Rough and Ready Rack and Pinion



## agr (Dec 27, 2008)

While working at a grain processing plant leading up to the Xmas break, I came across a simple, clever idea the fabricators had used for providing a rack & pinion arrangement on the discharge doors of the grain silos.

Essentially, the rack was formed by welding a length on chain to the slide gate (or two lengths in the case shown in the attached pic), standard sprockets can then be used as the "pinion".

I don't know if this is a common practice which I am only seeing for the first time, or just one more example of ingenious "farm" engineering, but it is definitely a solution I hope keep locked in the ol' memory banks for future reference.


Tony.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 27, 2008)

Now that's a neat idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Cliff (Dec 28, 2008)

It has been around for a while back in the early 70's I worked in a machine/welding shop where we worked on and built a lot of farm type machines and I seen it used then. I would like to take time to wish the best to everbody for the next year.

 Cliff


----------



## Metal Mickey (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting......very interesting.......stored away for the future.....


----------



## John S (Dec 28, 2008)

You can buy timing belt in long lengths and do exactly the same.
many routers run on this system, it cheap and very accurate.


----------

